# What meals do you cook when camping?



## jola (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm working on my grocery / supply list for next week.  We have our list of standby meals, but I was wondering what some of your favorites are. 
Hamburgers
Spaghetti
Steak and potatoes
Tacos
?????


----------



## Jighead (Nov 15, 2009)

Any kind of meat to cook on the grill, dutch oven roasts, venison poppers, grilled jalapeno poppers,corn, potatoes and onions for the grill. Man I need to go camping so I can cook!


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Nov 15, 2009)

Breakfast is usually toast that is browned in a frying pan (Mama always called this "camp toast", and then an omelet with bacon, peppers and onions and of course perculator coffee!  

Lunch will be sandwiches or hotdogs or hamburgers etc.

Dinner will be a crockpot roast, ribs on the grill, fresh fish, baked taters in the ground, grilled corn, rice and of course smores for dessert.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 15, 2009)

Zatarans Dirty Rice: Brown 2# of breakfast sausage with an onion diced up in it, then follow the directions on the box.

Country fried deer steak with gravy and biscuits.

My gang loves the Idahoan instant mashed taters, they come in 4 cheese, loaded, etc. Real easy to fix and taste good too.

We make french toast for B'fast a couple of times each year. Easy treat to make.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 15, 2009)

jola said:


> I'm working on my grocery / supply list for next week.  We have our list of standby meals, but I was wondering what some of your favorites are.
> Hamburgers
> Spaghetti
> Steak and potatoes
> ...




How many folks are camping and for how many days?


----------



## GONoob (Nov 15, 2009)

Breakfast eggs sausages toast. Lunch burgers dogs something simple. For dinner usually eat what we catch. This last summer we caught our own shrimp and crabs to make frogmore stew and we added potatoes and corn, grilled some clams, and pan fried some mackerel.


----------



## jola (Nov 15, 2009)

mmmm.  good ideas.

My family consists of me, DH, and two preteen girls.  We're going with another family of 4, but we usually cook our own meals.  This trip will be 4 nights.  Hubby does some mean ribs in the smoker, but not sure if we want to take the smoker this time.  We just recently bought a holder for beer can chicken, which we haven't tried yet, so there's one possibility.  
Thanks for the suggestions, keep em coming.


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 16, 2009)

groundbeef onions and taters, wrap it up in foil, lay it in the fire, turn it several times, wait about 15 min. take it out and eat.
 also sasuage, or deer,


----------



## Balrog (Nov 16, 2009)

> groundbeef onions and taters, wrap it up in foil, lay it in the fire, turn it several times, wait about 15 min. take it out and eat.



Yep, thats an old Boy Scout standby... we used to call it the "Hobo".

Build your fire, let a good bed of coals build up, then flatten them out.

You take your hamburger meat and make a patty.  Place it on tin foil.  Add a little salt and pepper.  Cut up a potato, onion, carrots, and bell peppers.  Place this on the hamburger patty.  Double or triple wrap it in tinfoil.  Place on coals, meat side down.  Let it cook about 20 minutes.  Then rotate, and cook for another 10 minutes.  They always taste great.

You can fix up your packages before you leave home, and freeze them.  Use them as ice til they thaw.


----------



## SissyHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Boston Butt Pork Roast with baked sweet potatoes and served with applesauce. 

Put roast over hot coals and sear both sides then set to the side and let it cook low and slow. 

Wrap taters with butter on em and put on the grill too.

Do all this before you go to the woods and when you come back it's all done. If anyone is camp ask em to roll everything once if they have time but since you're cooking using indirect heat it should be okay still.

That's my favorite.


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 16, 2009)

Alot depends if it is backpack camping or truck/camper camping.

For the latter I take the collection of dutch ovens and make roasts, chicken, chili, brunswick stew for supper. For breakfast I make a "casserole" with hashbrowns, sausage, onions/peppers and eggs. I have a 8" DO that is dedicated for biscuits and a 10" that I use for secondary duty and making cobbler. I also take a skillet/lid or two expecially if any trout fishing is planned or sometimes burgers and eggs to order.


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like to take a deep fryer.  Do a low country boil one day and then next day fire up the grease and do blooming onions, hush puppies, corn on the cobb, french fries, and a turkey.  I just wish I could find a way to fry some bread and it would be an all fried meal.

Also good for boiling some peanuts.


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 17, 2009)

*camp cooking*

We just recently bought a holder for beer can chicken, which we haven't tried yet, so there's one possibility. 






Don't tell me I've been doing this wrong. I have been using the can of beer as the holder. I sit the chicken( well I call it sitting the chicken) on the can. Put it on the grill, when the chicken gets happy and falls over, it time to eat.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 17, 2009)

Go to the dried bean section and get the 16 bean package with the cajun seasoning and get some
 smoked sausage.
Cook the beans, cut up the sausage and continue to cook. 
Also cook up some good thick corn bread......
So good you will fight over the last spoonful.


----------



## win280 (Nov 17, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> I like to take a deep fryer.  Do a low country boil one day and then next day fire up the grease and do blooming onions, hush puppies, corn on the cobb, french fries, and a turkey.  I just wish I could find a way to fry some bread and it would be an all fried meal.
> 
> Also good for boiling some peanuts.



I have not tryed this yet.
Cut canned  biscuits into 1/4s and deep fry like a hushpuppy.


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 17, 2009)

win280 said:


> I have not tryed this yet.
> Cut canned  biscuits into 1/4s and deep fry like a hushpuppy.



Now your talking, my mama used to do that, then shake some powered sugar on them.


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 18, 2009)

win280 said:


> I have not tryed this yet.
> Cut canned  biscuits into 1/4s and deep fry like a hushpuppy.



That sounds good and I will try that.  My crew likes to eat garlic bread.  Any concoction that would allow me to fry a loaf of that?


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Nov 18, 2009)

boil in the bag omelets

Use freezer bags, break 2-3 eggs per bag, add whatever you want to it for seasoning, add ham, cheese, whatever else

mush it all up together till well mixed.
place them in boiling water and boil till done 

can be prepared ahead of time and kept in the cooler till time to cook


----------



## Knockerboy (Nov 19, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> I like to take a deep fryer.  Do a low country boil one day and then next day fire up the grease and do blooming onions, hush puppies, corn on the cobb, french fries, and a turkey.  I just wish I could find a way to fry some bread and it would be an all fried meal.
> 
> we just bust open a can of biscuts and fry them in a frying pan about an inch of oil just before the eggs. and when the Grits get ready thats a good breakfast.


----------



## breampole (Nov 28, 2009)

you can do cornish game hens the same way you do the hamburger scout hobo.  Never tried it but been intending to try frying frozen biscuts, you know the ones in the freezer section of the store that you bake in the oven, not the canned ones.  These are real biscuts.  I make brunswick stew ahead of time and take it in qt. jars for night we do ribs.  We usually have steaks one night.  I watch the sales and buy ahead of time.  do corn on the cob and fresh green beans with butter or olive oil in foil on fire.  rice onions, mushrooms (optional) butter and beef broth can be cooked in pot.  Use same amount of beef broth that you would normally use water and add 1/2 stick of butter for each cup of rice.  Better in casserole dish in oven at home but not bad cooked in a pot on camp stove.


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 29, 2009)

I like to do Pork Chop Cassarole. One dutch oven with lid, eight pork chops on bottom , salt and pepper, Slice about eight medium potatoes on top of pork, Slice three large onions on potatoes, add one large can or two small cans of cream of mushroom soup , then half that of water. A little more S & P then cover with lid, add enough coals to bake for one hour fifteen minutes ... Serve as a whole meal . Bread optional. VERY GOOD AND FULFILLING MEAL


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 30, 2009)

_Anything_ tastes better when it's cooked outdoors!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> _Anything_ tastes better when it's cooked outdoors!



Amen!

Steak,hot dogs and burgers.I love diced potatoes and onions.Grill trout if we are fishin. If we are huntin and a deer is taken,I sometimes cook deer liver and onions.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 2, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Amen!
> 
> Steak,hot dogs and burgers.I love diced potatoes and onions.Grill trout if we are fishin. If we are huntin and a deer is taken,I sometimes cook deer liver and onions.


What? No _backstrap?_


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 3, 2009)

*Breakfast is usually*

Red Links,deer sausage,grits,eggs,bacon,pancakes.Lunch is usually a sandwich.

Supper could be anything from Deer burgers,hot dogs,pork chops.One thing my daughter likes is the deer tenderloin wrapped in bacon.


----------



## jola (Dec 6, 2009)

Yum.  Great ideas!

We did diced potatoes, onions, and peppers in tin foil, but instead of doing them on the coals, we did them in the dutch oven. I made several foil packets, and layered them on top of each other in the DO. We use a chimney to start the coals, so that is much faster and easier than trying to get the coals in the firepit to the right point.  (and much easier to control the heat level)  We also do our meat ball subs in foil and put them in the DO this time.  Every trip, we try something new in the DO and we are loving it.

As for the beer can chicken....this summer we camped with friends and their chicken kept falling over.  Let's just say it wasn't the chicken that was drunk at the time.  But anyway, we found a little metal thing that just helps keep the can and the chicken standing up long enough to cook it!  still haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Balrog said:


> Yep, thats an old Boy Scout standby... we used to call it the "Hobo".
> 
> Build your fire, let a good bed of coals build up, then flatten them out.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah!   We called it "Camper's Stew"  Broke up the burger into bite size pieces.  I think I might have to fix it this weekend.   Put a little hot sauce on it.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## stickslinger76 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ramen noodles. haha


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 11, 2009)

Better than I cook at home most of the time... I'll cook anything that you can cook at home.. in the DO's or over the fire.  Love to cook and REALLY love to eat!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 15, 2009)

Usually the first day we make a Brunswick stew, If it is fall we make the RealBrunswick stew with squirrels.

Another Favorite: Good bed of coals in the ground, 1 good chunk of brisket fat side down in aluminum foil, poor one or two bottles of your favorite salsa on the brisket and place on the coals. Meat will be tender and good.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Zatarans Dirty Rice: Brown 2# of breakfast sausage with an onion diced up in it, then follow the directions on the box.
> 
> Country fried deer steak with gravy and biscuits.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on the Idahoan potatoes!  I made them last night at home with a pork tenderloin and green beans.  Very tasty and will use again - at home and camping!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2009)

My sister [Campinnurse on here] has gotten to be quite a good Dutch oven cook.I never knew how good D.O. cookin' could be till I went to the Woody's Dutch Oven Gathering! By the way - Mr.Bitteroot was the champ at WAR II - the cookin' part.I mighta had 'im beat on the eatin' part!


----------



## mickbear (Dec 24, 2009)

prepaired ahead of time --chicken breast in itialian dressing,steaks in whoistershire sauce, in zip lock freezer bags to throw on the grill,smoked sausage,shrimp ,chicken breast ,bell peppers ,onions,mushrooms for kabobs.take hotdogs and split them down the middle stuff with cheese and wrap with the microwave bacon and held together with toothpicks.cooked ground turkey mixed with onion,bell pepper chopped fresh hot peppers taco seasoning,garlic,small diced tomatoes all in the crock pot early in the morning for tacos that night.wade out in the ocean around the camp ground on cape san blas straight lineing for crabs,take 3 pounds large shrimp- crabs, corn on the cob-whole new potatoes -5onions whole pack of celery choped up boil in a turkey fryer with ocean water and a whole can of old bay seasoning a couple of beers,man thats good.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2009)

mickbear said:


> prepaired ahead of time --chicken breast in itialian dressing,steaks in whoistershire sauce, in zip lock freezer bags to throw on the grill,smoked sausage,shrimp ,chicken breast ,bell peppers ,onions,mushrooms for kabobs.take hotdogs and split them down the middle stuff with cheese and wrap with the microwave bacon and held together with toothpicks.cooked ground turkey mixed with onion,bell pepper chopped fresh hot peppers taco seasoning,garlic,small diced tomatoes all in the crock pot early in the morning for tacos that night.wade out in the ocean around the camp ground on cape san blas straight lineing for crabs,take 3 pounds large shrimp- crabs, corn on the cob-whole new potatoes -5onions whole pack of celery choped up boil in a turkey fryer with ocean water and a whole can of old bay seasoning a couple of beers,man thats good.


Dang.  I want to go camping with you.  I don't even eat that good at home.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 29, 2009)

I cook flank steak all the time just marinate and put in a ziploc.  I normally marinate in terriaki and put a few pineapple slices in their and grill it or fry it.  Tastes great


----------



## Doyle (Dec 29, 2009)

My favorite is hawaiian kabobs.  I get lean sirloin and cut it into cubes about 1 1/4" square.   Toss them into a ziplock bag with a small can of crushed pineapple and some terriaki marinade for a few hours.   Just before cooking, thread them onto skewers alternating with 2" chunks of fresh pineapple.  Grill until the steak is done.


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 3, 2010)

Everythings good when your grilling @ a state park


----------



## Skillet (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken and rice
Apple cobbler
Chili and brunswick stew
Shrimp gumbo
Baked taters
Deer meat wrapped in bacon


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 3, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Camping meals for me and my son...



Dang Brother!!! Im gonna have to find yall next camp outing |!!!Looks good.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 3, 2010)

Man them trout look amazing!!


----------



## THWACKG5 (Feb 11, 2010)

The second I seen those Trout, my mouth literally started watering!!!!! HOLY CRAP! I almost ate my computer screen!!!


----------

